# Message From Paula After Her Surgery ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula called me this evening! She asked me to let our Spoiled Maltese family know that her surgery went well and that she is okay.

Thank you, God! And, I know Paula is so grateful for all of your prayers and positive thoughts.

I am so glad the surgery part is over for our darling Paula. 

I love you, Paula. Healing hugs and love. :wub::smootch::heart:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

That's good news, hope her recovery is quick.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you for the update Marie, i've been thinking about her all day. When you talk to her again Marie could you let her know that i've been thinking about her and tell her i love her?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you Marie. I will sleep easier tonight.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - you're such a sweetheart to let us know. :wub: Glad you did and even happier to hear that things went well. Hoping for some good and fast healing for Paula. In the meantime I guess she'll have....the scoots.:w00t::w00t: As in getting around with a scooter. B)


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am so glad everything went well and now she can focus on Maddie's homecoming!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great news, thanks Sue.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for posting! I was thinking about her in praying for a quick recovery!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Such good news! Now on to recovery.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Thank you for the up date. I am so glad that this is now behind her and she can focus on healing and the new little member she will be getting soon.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you so much for letting us know. Surgery is a scary thing and we all worry when someone we love is going through it..

Paula.. sending lots of hugs!!!:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Glad the surgery went well and hope the recovery is easy.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you Marie.

I am so glad it went well. I know there is a lot to do before Christmas, but it is probably best right now to rest for a couple of days. I hope you are not in much pain.

Heal quickly


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

That's great news--wishes for a speedy recuperation period!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Marie!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:tender:Just bumping this thread up to make sure the mods and Paula's friends who might have missed this thread have a chance to read about Paula's surgery and her request for me to post something here for her.:tender:

Thinking of you, Paula, with love and prayers for a painless as possible recovery. Phone again when you feel like talking. Love you, girlfriend. :heart: :smootch:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Marie, I'm having great deal of pain tonight, thank you for your prayers and good thought's, hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.
I still find time to check in and read the updates on Rylee and Chachi, I'm praying for them


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm glad surgery went well. Praying for a speedy recovery! Xo Paula.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Paula, so sorry you are in pain but at least it is over and you can rest and start the healing process. Hugs from Florida


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Thank you Marie, I'm having great deal of pain tonight, thank you for your prayers and good thought's, hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.
> I still find time to check in and read the updates on Rylee and Chachi, I'm praying for them


Paula...the first 3-4 days are the worse but it does get better. The throbbing can be real unbearable at times so stay ahead of your meds...xo..feel better.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Paula so glad the surgery is behind you. Hoping for a fast recovery . Big hugs to you...sorry you are in pain


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Thank you Marie, I'm having great deal of pain tonight, thank you for your prayers and good thought's, hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.
> I still find time to check in and read the updates on Rylee and Chachi, I'm praying for them


Paula, Joanne is right in advising you to stay ahead with your meds. Surgeons usually explain why that is so important not to wait until you think you need them.

I am sorry you have to endure the pain right now ... but, you will feel better and better as each day passes.

Girlfriend, do I have an unbelievable story to share with you. I think my story will have you momentarily feeling no pain for at least a little while.:chili: I have been told so many times that I should write a story about my life ... and, with the latest event in my life, I think I should! So, when you feel a little bit better I will share the latest chapter with you. And, no it is not about a new fluff baby. :HistericalSmiley:

I do hope you get some rest tonight. Just keep in mind that as every day progresses you will feel better.

Love and healing hugs being sent your way. :heart::wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Definitely keep up the meds Paula...I'm one of those that thought it was better to tough it out and the Dr. set me straight! Praying you get some rest and that the pain lessens every day!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Really important to take pain meds on schedule, not wait until it hurts,then it takes more to catch up.Learned that the hard way... Get better soon!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm hoping that you are waaaay better today, Paula. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

I hope you are in far less pain today. Get rest and just focus on little Maltida's hugs and kisses - it will take the focus off the pain. Fell better.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Paula I'm so sorry you were having a lot of pain. I hope today has you feeling better. When it starts hurting a lot, look into Matilda's beautiful eyes and all the love you see there will help you feel better.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- thanks so much for updating us, and Paula -- thanks for checking.

Glad that the surgery went well and is behind you. Continuing to pray for you. I love you, gf.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just got off the phone with my doctor, I'm having a bad reaction to my pain meds. I am feeling very anxious and shaking, I am not suppose to take the oxycodone, I will try tramadol, if it covers the pain he will keep me on it, he told me if I feel anxious again he wants me to go to the emergency, it could be a blood clot. 
I love you guys. I'll either update you later or Lorin will call Marie or he will post.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I'm sorry I didn't get on here today. Very busy with picking up Pippin, my foster. Sorry you're having so much pain and a reaction to the meds. A friend had surgery last week and she too felt awful from the anesthesia and the meds. It took a few days and a change of meds. Sending you lots of love for better days to come. :wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I just got off the phone with my doctor, I'm having a bad reaction to my pain meds. I am feeling very anxious and shaking, I am not suppose to take the oxycodone, I will try tramadol, if it covers the pain he will keep me on it, he told me if I feel anxious again he wants me to go to the emergency, it could be a blood clot.
> I love you guys. I'll either update you later or Lorin will call Marie or he will post.


Oh, no. I didn't say anything to you, Paula, but, I was afraid this would happen ... because I personally think it's criminal that patients are discharged from the hospital on the same day one has surgery like yours. 

Your recovery is going to take some time. And, if need be, you might need a little time in the hospital to make sure the meds, etc., are working for you.

You will start feeling better soon, Paula ... but, realistically, for goodness sake, you just had the surgery yesterday ... so, you are not going to feel your best for a while. 

Please tell Lorin he can me any time. I have my cell right next to me. (I didn't when you left the message yesterday ... so, lesson learned)

I will check for updates throughout the night, too. And, with prayers in between.

I love you, girlfriend. Sending you healing hugs.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Saying prayers that you are beginning to feel a bit better. The early post surgery days can be rough, I know. It does amaze me that patients are now sent home so quickly... in my early nursing days almost everyone stayed several postoperative days. I know the reasons for early discharge, and some are valid, but I think it should be a choice and not something automatic. That's just my opinion after having had a lot of surgeries myself and knowing the difference in my recovery when I stayed while meds were adjusted and support given for ADLs, ambulation, therapy, etc.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Paula, Sorry that you are having a hard time with your meds and your pain. Hope that you are resting now and that they have got it right this time. Thinking and praying for you that today is a better day. Big big hugs for you!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying you will feel better soon and have a speedy recovery.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

Sorry to hear this. Everyone reacts different to medications. Are you eligible to have a visiting nurse come for a couple of weeks, just to keep an eye out on things. Good luck. We will be thinking of you.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

First three days postop are the hardest😬. I hope the pain meds are working & if not you should let your doctor know right away.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I made it through the night, the doctor hasn't called me back from last night:blink:
I had some left over tramadol that I am taking until I hear back from the doctor. Hubby will call soon


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I hope you feel better.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I hope you're feeling a bit better today.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Hoping you will get the meds sorted out & they will help with the pain. Surgery is never easy and I do hope you get past these first few days and be without pain. My heart goes out to you and hope you recover soon!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

:smmadder: They should have gotten you meds adjusted before they sent you home. Big Hugs that you feel better soon :wub:rayer:rayer::wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I made it through the night, the doctor hasn't called me back from last night:blink:
> I had some left over tramadol that I am taking until I hear back from the doctor. Hubby will call soon


That is just not right. There are so many options for pain management these days, they need to get this right. Still thinking about you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

(((HUGS)))) I'm hoping every day will be better. Post op...sucks.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

socalyte said:


> Saying prayers that you are beginning to feel a bit better. The early post surgery days can be rough, I know. It does amaze me that patients are now sent home so quickly... in my early nursing days almost everyone stayed several postoperative days. I know the reasons for early discharge, and some are valid, but I think it should be a choice and not something automatic. That's just my opinion after having had a lot of surgeries myself and knowing the difference in my recovery when I stayed while meds were adjusted and support given for ADLs, ambulation, therapy, etc.


I have a family member who has worked for a major insurance company for years. I had been hospitalized with pneumonia when the doctor filling in for my regular doctor said that I might have to go home in a day or two because insurance might not approve a longer stay ... which it had already been proven that I needed.

I learned that although most people do not know this ... the insurance company DOES NOT make the last call if a patient is sick enough and needs medical care in a hospital environment. And, that what the doctor said to me could have caused him to be sued if I had been released from the hospital too early. It is ultimately the doctor who decides how long you need hospital care.

In my case, and on a least two different occasions, two different doctors did take time to call the insurance company and stand up for a patient's right to receive the appropriate time needed in a hospital environment. Both times I was seriously ill and had no business being sent home where my husband was not trained to professionally take care of me. And, having a visiting home nurse drop by was not appropriate either.

We are told it is safer to be discharged from the hospital earlier because it is so easy to catch infections in the hospital environment. That is true. 

And, of course, if one has the proper care set up in the home environment ... one can usually heal faster from surgeries, etc.

When I had that terrible bout of pneumonia ... I ended up in the hospital for almost two weeks. And, then I was still readmitted for dehydration after stomach problems from the high doses of antibiotics. Thank God that my regular doctor made sure I received the appropriate care with days needed in the hospital.

For the orbital and facial cellulitis ... I was in the hospital for ten days. I needed around the clock care. This doctor, too, made sure that I was not discharged until I felt well enough to go home.

It makes me angry to see friends be admitted to the hospital for surgeries and then be discharged too soon ... only to be readmitted to the hospital again when complications occur.

I am angry knowing that Paula's doctor didn't call back last night. Walter is right ... that was not right. The doctor could have at least had another doctor call.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hope you are feeling better by now Paula, and sorry that you are having a hard time.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Hoping you are feeling better today.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula has a doctor appointment later this morning. So, hopefully, her medications can be adjusted so that she begins to feel less pain and anxiety.

Paula, I am thinking about you ... and, of course, prayers continue that you soon start to feel better. I am praying that your doctor appointment this morning goes well.

Love and healing hugs, girlfriend.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes Paula's doctor should of made himself or an on call doctor available. That's what they get paid the big bucks for😡. I hope she lets him know about this. We have to be our own health advocates. Paula feel better soon. If you need any other surgery in this area may you consider a different doctor.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sending our love to Paula. :wub::wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Paula, I am glad all went well. Hope you are feeling much better by now. Sending love and hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Paula my mom came home from the hospital on tramadol it controlled her pain but when she stopped taking it went into withdrawals so just remember to NOT just stop taking tramadol if you use it long term and do a controlled weening off of it. I just want to let you know this will happen with long term usage. Mom's DR. did not let her know and I had to do some research on the Internet to figure it out. 

I just wanted to throw that out there since we just went through this. Paula my heart and prayers are with you.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Hoping they're getting the meds straightened out Paula! You need to be on something that works for you to get you through until the pain recedes...Hugs and prayers!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Paula, hoping you are feeling better and have your pain managed. Continued prayers for you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

We are thinking about you. Hoping the pain has diminished.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Paula I'm just now seeing this thread. I am so sorry you are going through all of this  . I hope your medications have been adjusted now and that you are feeling a bit better. Big hugs and faith filled prayers.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Paula, i hope you are starting to feel better and have your meds adjusted. Thinking of you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Paula! I'm sorry you're in such pain! I don't want to discourage you, but I do have two friends who have had that surgery...and it didn't work for them...:w00t::smilie_tischkante:

Praying you are out of extreme pain soon and on the road to recovery. And I pray this all works and is better when you are healed!!!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Paula, I am just now seeing this thread. I hope you are feeling better today. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Just checking in to let you know your in My thoughts and prayers. Hope you are feeling better dear Paula.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi everyone, I have so much to share but just not up to it, I have been having diarrhea ( I know not a good thing to talk about lol) for three days, not able to eat. When I went to the doc. He never even mentioned about not calling me back, my meds are playing mind games with me. Just want this over
I'll try coming back tomorrow maybe I will be better, 7days tomorrow since surgery
I love all of you:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sweet paula,

It pains to see you suffering like this. I do know that some medications can play havoc on the digestive tract . I hope it resolves quickly. I know that mobility presents some problems, but better cleaning out the system than constipation. Keep hydrated and get some rest. Hope it all gets better soon.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

So sorry - pain meds can wreak havoc on your stomach, hoping you feel better soon!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Hi everyone, I have so much to share but just not up to it, I have been having diarrhea ( I know not a good thing to talk about lol) for three days, not able to eat. When I went to the doc. He never even mentioned about not calling me back, my meds are playing mind games with me. Just want this over
> I'll try coming back tomorrow maybe I will be better, 7days tomorrow since surgery
> I love all of you:wub:


Darling Paula ... Don't worry about posting a lot of details right now ... just concentrate on getting better. Everyone here understands. Your friends are sending you messages just to let you know that they love you and care. And, when you feel like it, you can just read the messages (without responding) and be reminded that everyone is thinking about you.

About the diarrhea ... are you taking a good probiotic? That should help calm things down with tummy problems. And, it will also help prevent a UTI that often happens when one is on strong pain medications and antibiotics. 

Try and eat just a little something. Maybe you are afraid to eat anything because of the diarrhea ... but, not eating might cause it to happen, too. So, you might try eating a little of one of these ... baked chicken without any skin or fat, oatmeal, banana, plain rice, applesauce, boiled potato, toast, saltines, pretzels.

Make sure you are drinking lots of liquids ... water is really best. This is REALLY important because you don't want to become dehydrated. I ended up in the hospital after becoming dehydrated from too many antibiotics and not getting enough fluid intake. 

Has your doctor recommended taking Imodium for two or three days?? That should help, too.

You said your meds are playing mind games with you. It's probably being exacerbated by you not being able to get enough good rest yet. 

You know that I wrote to you privately about the holidays. You need for your family to wait on you this Christmas, Paula. Let me remind you that you are always there for others. I still cannot believe all these beautifully wrapped Christmas gifts in our living room that you sent right before your surgery! Now you need to think of ... you.

Here's a little prayer for you, darling Paula ...

*** Heavenly Father ...

Please help my dear friend Paula to feel moments of comfort and peace during her recovery from the surgery.

My prayer is that whenever Paula closes her eyes ... that she can feel the heavenly touch of her guardian angels comforting her. 

With each deep breath, and as she exhales ... I pray Paula feels her angels embrace her with the softest of soothing touches ... to help her body and foot heal from the surgery.

I pray that on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day ... that Paula will be feeling much better ... especially more than she is right now.

Thank you, Heavenly Father, for listening to my prayers. ***


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Paula - I'm so sorry to hear that your post op has been so bad. :huh: I know I had a lot of issues when I came out of surgery but not nearly what you're going through. I wish your doctor was more involved and helpful. As I said my friend had both feet done years ago and she got a new lease on life so praying that after the initial problems, it will be worth it. I agree with Marie's suggestions too. What does your doc have you on now? Have they sent a visiting nurse or pt person yet? Maybe you can voice more of what's going on to them and they can advocate for you. Love you. :grouphug:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Paula, :wub: Thinking of you and Praying that you are having a better day. So very sorry that you are feeling so poorly after you surgery. Hope you feel better soon :wub: rayer: :smootch: :heart: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying for a speedy recovery, dear Paula. Praying you'll be ho ho ho ing in no time.
Xoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> Praying for a speedy recovery, dear Paula. Praying *you'll be ho ho ho ing in no time.*
> Xoxoxoxo


Who you calling a ho, Kerry? :w00t::blush::innocent::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I hope you are feeling better soon, Paula!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Tonight Paula asked me to update everyone for her.

The good news is that she is feeling better and a little stronger today. :chili:

She is still having a hard time eating ... but, she is forcing herself to eat. She had some oatmeal and crackers earlier today. And, tonight she tried to eat a Healthy Choice dinner ... but, that meal did not agree with her. 

Thank goodness the runs have stopped ... and, that is why Paula thinks she feels stronger. :chili:

She is understandably not happy with her doctor ... and, not even his nurses have been checking in with Paula to see how she is doing.:angry:

And, Paula said Lorin, bless his heart, has been amazing in caring for her. She said he hurt his back the day she came home from the hospital ... yet he has been there to care for Paula.:wub:

She loves the ornaments that Claire sent to her ... she said they are beautiful. And, that when she feels better she will take pictures of them. She said they are very special and that she is going to leave them out all the time.

As for precious Matilda ... well, she has become her nurse. She watches over Paula and has to be with her at all times.:wub:

So, thank goodness, things are looking up for Paula tonight! She does realize, however, that it is going to take her longer to fully recover ... but, each day now should get better and better. 

Paula, I wish you pleasant and peaceful dreams tonight.:wub: For Lorin, too.:tender:

Hugs and kisses for your nurse ... Matilda.:wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the update Marie! So glad you're doing a bit better Paula 

Just like a maltese to be a constant companion when we need them most...take good care of mama Matilda!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the update Marie. I'm glad that Paula is feeling a little better. I'm praying for her.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Paula, I am so sorry you are still battling all this, but sounds like you have the absolute best nurses with Lorin and Matilda! Hoping things settle down for you soon. Hugs from Florida.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi everyone, Thank you Marie for being you and for your updates, Marie has been holding my hand even hundreds of miles apart:wub: I just wanted to catch you up on how I am doing.
What a trial:blush: I really wish I wouldn't have had this surgery, :mellow:to late now.:w00t:
This is the 8th day and I am feeling stronger, still not moving around a great deal, I have a knee scotter to help me make it from the bathroom, bedroom, and living room, lucky for me Lorin has been so kind and loving through this, he is my rock:wub: Matilda is my angel nurse, wherever I move she is falling me:wub: I am so blessed, she gives her mommy kisses and loves:wub:
Each of you have encouraged me through your posts, your prayers and good thoughts, I love you all so very much:wub: thank you for being beside me.
Marie ,Felix, and Snowball sent me the most beautiful Kincaide flower arrangement, it's stunning, I'm looking at it right now, Lorin has been taking pictures of it, so when I am able to scoot myself into the office area I will post pictures of the arrangement and also of the beautiful ornaments from Claire.

Ok now I want to share just a little of my ordeal with you
The 12th of December was surgery day, it started out wrong, when I got to the hospital they took for ever to admit me, mind you I had gone down three days ahead and did all the paper work.
Once admitted I waited two hours before my Dr. came to see me, finally time for surgery.
When I woke I was sick, ugh, after a time I was able to sit up, within a half hour they had me dressed and I was sent home with barf bags lol
My son in law was at our home babysitting Matilda, I was very weak and dizzy, Lorin and Tony tried to get me from the car to the bed, half way through I started to pass out, Lorin bent down to catch me and he injured his lower back, he could hardly walk. Now both of us are down and in pain:w00t:
the dr had given me oxycodone, I'm allergic to hydrocodone, within two days I was soooo very ill from the meds. I was having horrible anxiety attacks, one right after another, if you haven't had them you are so very blessed.
Lorin tried to call the Dr. for me, a couple hours later the Dr. finally called, when I shared with him he told me to get off the oxycodone, and ask me to use my Tramadol that I had from my other dr for my back. All I could think of was being warned by everyone to be ahead of my pain, the Dr. told me he was concerned about my anxiety and said his exact words " I'm worried about the anxiety this could be a sign of a blood clot, and it could kill you":w00t: he then told me to call him at 9 pm to let him know how the tramadol was working. I called him and left a message, I waited all night he never called back:blush:
Tuesday the 16th was my appointment with him, I was so worn out and was still having anxiety but not as often, along with the anxiety came diarrhea, I wasn't able to eat. At the appointment he never once mentioned he hadn't called me, he looked at my foot and said I had the beginning of breakdown from the cast rubbing, he had his nurse put two small pads over the part of the cast that was rubbing, his nurse got a ear full from me, as I was leaving in my wheelchair I was given a piece of paper that said Welcome to NextMD, I was told to enroll on this site and my dr could email me if I needed his advise.
Oh my gosh, what has happened to our healthcare? 
Yesterday I felt a little stronger and could actually eat some. In the night I felt a great deal of pain at the heel of my foot, I think the cast is rubbing wrong, didn't sleep much, this morning Lorin went to NextMD web site and left a email for my Dr. asking him what we should do about the rubbing of the cast on my heel. It's been a couple hours and haven't heard back:angry:
The dr or his nurse have never called to see how I am doing. I really feel abandoned by them. I don't know what to do next, the Tramadol helps with the pain no thanks to my Dr.
My next Dr. appointment is Dec 30th, I just need you all. I wouldn't wish this on my worse enemy

On a good note, I have drawn closer than ever to my Lord, God is the Almighty God, he loves me, Jesus is beside me he wipes my tears, the holy spirit calms my spirit and brings me great comfort. God promises he will never leave me or forsake me. I will be a much stronger woman when this one day will be behind me. Very challenging now, please continue your prayers for me, your good thought's and your love, I am holding on to them.
I love you so very much:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

This has really been a trial. There is no reason you should have been treated the way that you were. It is the Dr responsibility to make sure you are comfortable and healing properly. We both go back to a time when Dr made house calls. 

It is really hard when you are in so much pain to think through things. However, if you are eligible for visiting nurses, you really should take advantage of it. They can be more effective at advocating for you. The ones my mother had after her hospitalizations were amazing. But my mother also had a very good relationship with her primary care dr, who actually would come over to the house on Sundays to check on her. 

I have been thinking of you, Lorin, and Matilta. I am sorry that he hurt his back. I am sure that Lorin draws strength from taking care of you. Giving to others is one of life's great privileges. 

I hope the pain subsides soon and you can enjoy the holiday. Thoughts are with you and your family.

Hugs from me and nose kisses from Luck.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I'm so sorry, hon. I can't believe you've had to endure this. On top of the pain is the inexcusable lack of attention from your medical team. I love how some surgeons are all gung ho about the surgery, they do it, get your money and then you're left out in the cold. Guess some of them forget the oath they took. 
I can't even imagine that home coming or that they let you out before you stopped throwing up. They wouldn't let me go from recovery when I had my knee ACL replacement surgery. I was in there for 6 hours but they refused to let me go until I could keep food down and WALK. :w00t::w00t: After 6 hours I was sure I didn't want to stay overnight so I willed myself on the crutches, as weak as I was.
Hoping that the pain will subside but I know it does take a while. I really wish there was another doctor you could go to for follow up so this guy wasn't your only remedy. And I agree with Walter about Visiting Nurse and aides to help.
You are truly being tested and I'm so happy your faith is so strong to help get you through this. Am hoping Lorin's back is healing too. We love you. :wub::wub: Keep your thoughts on Maddie and it will help cheer you up every day.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Paula, I'm so sorry about the horrible ordeal you've been through. I hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Paula, bless your heart! I really feel for you. Your doctor sounds like an , well, you know what! Pain pills are so hard for so many people to take. My Mother had horrible experiences with them. And unfortunately I know exactly how horrid anxiety attacks can be. Thank the lord I don't have them anymore. They are crippling. Hang in there Paula, you will get through this. One day at a time it will get easier.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I didn't read this thread for a couple of days. Now, I am so angry I feel like throttling that doctor. I'm just too angry to see straight....
So, for now, just hugs and kisses.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, I too have been running a hospital in my LR, so this is the first I have seen of your up-date. I will be praying for you now more earnestly. Although your health care & doctor has been remiss I do think your Father knows excactly how you are feeling. The US medical system is such a hoax. I hope I don't ever have to have a surgery here. I spent the entire morn. yest. trying to get my grandson in to see a doctor, and they all told me to take him to the hospital (which is what we ended up doing with our daughter after the Urgent Care she had visitied gave her something to which she was allergic). In Europe we still have "medical care." The first ? asked here is "what kind of insurance do you have?" It is truly a sad state of affairs. DH calls the medical care here "the medical mafia."
OK, enough venting & back to you. I am holding Ethan in my prayers always & now you & Lorin are right beside him. Much love, dear lady.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Paula - what a nightmare, I'm so sorry! That short a stay does seem to be extreme. I can't believe they aren't checking in on you. I went to the ER on Monday - thought I had broken my finger, luckily it wasn't, but I've had two nurses and a doctor call to check on me! I am praying you are feeling better and thankful that your husband was there to catch you! Hopefully, he's better too!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

This is the first time I used Medicare, I also have a supplement. 
I have NEVER been treated this way, early this morning Lorin sent a email through NextMD to my Dr. my cast is rubbing my heal and I sure wouldn't need my skin to break down:w00t: still haven't heard a word back:angry: remind you the nurse said this would be the only way the Dr. will contact his patient's, email only
Our health care has really changed, not for the better for me
My Dr. is the one who told me what a wonderful foot Dr. he is, when this ordeal is over I'm going to let her know what I have had to endure.
I am not going to have my right foot done, I would NEVER go back to this guy. I must be feeling better lol I was just to weak to get mad:innocent:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> This is the first time I used Medicare, I also have a supplement.
> I have NEVER been treated this way, early this morning Lorin sent a email through NextMD to my Dr. my cast is rubbing my heal and I sure wouldn't need my skin to break down:w00t: still haven't heard a word back:angry: remind you the nurse said this would be the only way the Dr. will contact his patient's, email only
> Our health care has really changed, not for the better for me
> My Dr. is the one who told me what a wonderful foot Dr. he is, when this ordeal is over I'm going to let her know what I have had to endure.
> I am not going to have my right foot done, I would NEVER go back to this guy. I must be feeling better lol I was just to weak to get mad:innocent:


If it were me, I would not be waiting to let my primary doctor know what is going with the doctor she recommended. In fact, I would be asking for her to help take care of what this other doctor is obviously NOT doing. This is simply not right what you are going through. 

I agree that the health system in our country is terrible. However, this has been going on for years ... only now it is about at it's worst. 

In the late 70's ... I was a private medical secretary to a thoracic surgeon. Even back then there were some doctors who treated Medicaid patients like dirt. And, it wasn't unusual for some of these so called doctors to refuse to treat these patients who needed health care. 

In addition, that is when some doctors starting ripping off Medicare big time.

When we moved to Ashburn it was 1996. We went through a nightmare of a time finding a new doctor while I was unknowingly walking around with pneumonia (which then landed me in the hospital with complications for fourteen days straight). Our primary physician had been forced to close her practice of almost fifteen years ... because of the politics that was going on with healthcare ... HMO's, etc. Dr. Steinmetz could not practice medicine and care for her patients in the appropriate manner because most insurance companies started to dictate how much doctors could do in regard to testing ... and, even limited each visit to fifteen minutes.

Although Felix and I have been blessed to continue with the BC/BS government plan and have Medicare A as a second insurance ... we still have lost some of the best doctors who retired early because of our lousy healthcare system.

Felix's brother was a heart surgeon and scientist for NIH for years until he passed away. And, we have a nephew who followed in his father's footsteps and is now a physician, too. With this, I can tell you that you should never have been sent home from the hospital like that. If your stomach is upset, or if you feel dizzy ... and tell a nurse or doctor that ... it is unethical for a doctor to then discharge you ... and, with a good lawyer, they could be sued. (I shared in another post about a family member who works for a major insurance company, who also educated me on this)

Paula, you need medical help and need it now ... not when it is convenient for the other doctor to help you. Maybe Lorin can get in touch with your primary care physician to help. It makes me angry knowing what you have been putting up with.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You know, Paula, I was just thinking the Tyler's vet called to see how he was after dental surgery!! Maybe we should be seeing vets instead. :innocent: (Hoping this gives you a little chuckle but it's true.) :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> You know, Paula, I was just thinking the Tyler's vet called to see how he was after dental surgery!! Maybe we should be seeing vets instead. :innocent: (Hoping this gives you a little chuckle but it's true.) :wub:


 :HistericalSmiley:yea I know, I'm just hoping he was a better surgeon then his bedside manners:w00t: still haven't heard from the doctor, maybe tomorrow right:angry:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> You know, Paula, I was just thinking the Tyler's vet called to see how he was after dental surgery!! Maybe we should be seeing vets instead. :innocent: (Hoping this gives you a little chuckle but it's true.) :wub:


Amen! 

Snowball's vet called us twice on two different Sunday's to see how Snowball was doing. And, the office is closed on Sunday's! And, we didn't call for anything ... the doctor called us. And, no bill! 

Actually, whenever Snowball has had any kind of health issue ... the vet has always followed up with phone calls to make sure he was okay.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Seriously email only? I don't think this is a symptom of medicare but a symptom of that specific doctor. I would definitely call your main doctor.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Paula, I am so sorry you have had to endure this. Not only the pain, but the frustration of not being helped as you should. I have experienced this first hand, more frequently in the last few years. I can't reach anyone by phone, they don't call back, they say use their "e-mail" system but don't respond, and if they do, they only address 1 item and it usually doesn't make any sense. Then there is the scheduling, utilize web page first...no appointments for a month, can't make appts beyond a month, call them and get directed to a dr. that is not your primary care physician...SO frustrating!

So much so that we now have a cash pay dr. in addition, who knows our entire history, takes amazing care of us, and advocates for us if we do have to go to our "insurance" dr's and/or hospitals. I try not to use my very pricey "paid" for healthcare because they no longer help me much. Its a shame our healthcare system has been so degraded. All my great Dr's have retired or left the state 

I know you will keep the faith and He will help you thru. I'm thankful that you have Lorin and your sweet Matilda to nurse you back to health. Hang in there and know you will remain in our prayers!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lydia, everything you just said is so true. Even my regular Dr. Wants me to email, but I act as if I don't understand the internet :innocent: so she lets me call:HistericalSmiley:
seriously our healthcare system is only getting worse, you really don't understand until your the one going through something.
I give up with this foot Dr., still haven't heard back from him:angry:
I've decided if I need to see a Dr. I'm going to urgent care, just makes me so upset that I'm so laid up and don't trust my Dr. everyone's worse fear has happened to me.

I need you all you keep me from feeling sorry for my self, you encourage me, uplift me, pray for me, I think you all are my Dr. :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have never had anything but horrible care...with the exception of my son's pediatrician who left his practice to join the Peace Corps. I haven't been to a doctor since 1999, when he said, " I don't know what's wrong with you. Take this Darvon and come back if it gets worse. The Darvon was a contraindication to every symptom I had. If I need to see a doctor again, it will be Dr. Kevorkian. Our health care system is a disgrace...on every level. 

I was furious that this person said, "it could be a blood clot, which could kill you." And then just left you with that. 

Listen to me, you just muster all your magical powers, all the love of God, all the fight you have, and get well in spite of them. I think that the power behind all of us who love you, and your tremendous strength will get you through this. And that "doctor" can someday enjoy the karma he created when he needs healthcare.

In the meantime...hugs and love to your my dear friend. MiMi is sending lots of kisses which if you close your eyes, you can feel...healing kisses, full of love and hope.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh my Paula you have been through the wringer. I hope you are both doing better each day. Thank goodness it's behind you and wishing only good things ahead. 

the flower arrangement sounds beautiful too and I'm sure that brightened this awful experience. Take care.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh dear, I didn't know Paula was scheduled for surgery. I'm glad all is ok. Thank you Marie. :wub:


----------

